# Random chat



## Clinton Girkin (Jan 31, 2010)

This thread is where you can talk about anything.


----------



## Domo (Jan 31, 2010)

Anything...really? The possibilities are endless!

Which do you prefer...tofu or spam?


----------



## Clinton Girkin (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't like eighter


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 31, 2010)

what do you want to talk about


----------



## Hermes (Feb 1, 2010)

What is on your mind, Clinton?  

Hermes


----------



## Clinton Girkin (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm back. Not many people seem to be on this forum. I really need someone to talk to.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 15, 2010)

We're listening


----------



## Clinton Girkin (Feb 15, 2010)

I've had a rough life, but it's a long story.


----------



## Mari (Feb 15, 2010)

Sometimes it is difficult to find a beginning but you do not have tell your story all at once. Could you start with a paragraph? What did you do today? My day was quite dull. I slept in for the first time in a very long time. I mostly just did some work around the house and tried not to think too much about my worries. It was nice to have a bit of a lazy day - just made soup and sandwiches for supper. I did try some homemade cheese bread and that was very nice.  Mari


----------



## Clinton Girkin (Feb 15, 2010)

I spent most of my day doing school stuff. Had a depressing day with the worrying about religion. Hell is a terrifying thing, but I don't think I could escape it. I don't think I could worship a being that sends unbelievers to hell whether they deserve it or not. After my worrying about this I tried to get my mind off of this by going to academic team practice. I did well. That cheered me up. My mom cooked her special spaghetti. yum. That was my day in a nutshell.

---------- Post added at 10:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 PM ----------

I gotta go to bed.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 16, 2010)

I am glad your day ended well Clinton,  it is nice hearing from you take care


----------

